# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Went back in time... really nostalgic.

## rubies3

So, its very hard to remember what the dream started with, because it was in no logical order. I suppose it started here, however:
I was in a very old, haunted house-looking mansion, and I had a feeling I was on some kind of tour. I was vaguely aware of people around me, and I had my brand new laptop clutched to my chest. i looked down at it and the login screen of World of Warcraft: Cataclysm was on there, waiting for me to put in my username and password. ( I had recently lost my authenticator for the game) I held it tighter , the screen pressed to my abdomen, and broke away form my group and walked through a different door. The scene changed.
I was in my current school, walking on the breezeways with some friends. I didnt see their faces or know exactly who they were, but they were very old, old friends. I remember something about water, maybe we were throwing water balloons, idk. Then one of my current friends was there, acting stupid, so i decided to videotape her with my convienient camcorder that I suddenly was holding. Then I ended up watching past tapes of her that were already there, and she was playing with my old friends from a different school. This concerned me because they were never my friends at the same time, and lived far away from each other. They were playiong a weird hide-and-seek type game, and there were plastic, floor length flaps hanging from the cieling. gthey were black and opaque. I went along, videotaping the flaps and every once in a while one person would pop out and giggle and I would continue recording it. Suddenly, i was in the scene. I  joined their game too, and I looked at my surroundings. I was on a balcony, in a very large room. The size of a football field and at least 30 yards high. The floor was lava, but somehow I knew it just looked like lava and it was really a floor. It reminded me of Lazer Tag, and the World of Warcraft logo was embossed on the wall. My mom and some other adults were sitting in wooden chairs, talking. they told me to go play. i felt like I was very young. I looked down and realized the laptop was still there. I walked slowly along with my friends, lagging behind because of my confusion. I realized I was back in time, but I was still confused as to where I was and why these people all seemed to know each other. Then i stopped being confused and decided to enjoy it, and I went to play their little games. Then I looked down at the laptop again, and my entire field of vision was obscured by it. I was checking my email, but my world was two dimesions, it was a screen. I looked through my 3483483289473 new emails and saw they were from old friends, again. I didnt really recognize the names, but inexplicably, I knew that in my dream, i knew them.

I read through the emails and they werent just emails, it was a log of my thoughts and conversations. All of my computer typings were there, too. instant messages, the whole deal. I clicked on some and read about me and my old friend talking about playing a game, and upon clicking a new one, it was a conversation with a different person. I began to feel an aching pain for my old life, my innocent life.
Suddenly my world was normal again, at least, it was 3D. I was in some fields. I seemed to be driving a tractor. The field I was on the edge of was plowed, but it was just dirt inside of it. I drove through a clearing in the trees to see a house, but I was aware that the ground behind me was bursting into flames! i had an instinct, or maybe it was a whim, but I backed over it and it was extinguished. i was now terrified of the machine and got out of it and walked towards the empty field.

Then I bent down to scrutinize the rows. my laptop was gone. Spontaneously some rows would catch on fire, and i would concentrate and they would be extinguished. Then I realized that every row was exactly the same as the emails, except this time it was just instant messages with one specific person. (This guy used to be my best ever friend, I had crushes on him, but he didnt like me back so then i decided to just continue being best friends. i had at one point become really dependent on him, but then he changed, went through puberty or something like that. he was serious and lame and cruel, and it gradually got worse. now I often wish I had the old him back) I was wide eyed, and I saw that this was a complete archive of all of the conversations between us. I came to a section that was part of the "good times". It was 1AM- summat and we were playing Warcraft together. ( we had done this often) The message i was reading was from him. He was saying all this nerdy info about how to do a dungeon to me, but then he said "you know, lets not fill up our time with this junk. lets just talk =)" I started to feel very nostalgic. Then the rows nearest me burst into flames again! I tried to extinguish them but I couldnt, and I felt myself returning to conciousness. 

I woke up feeling extremely sad, and filled with wonder that those things were actually real, that those conversations really happened, and that my mind sotred them. That i could actually go back in time in my dreams. Weird.

----------


## CaLeB-

Dreams about the past are very interesting to me. It's great when the mind projects childhood memories into your surroundings. Gives a very nostalgic feel to those dreams, and I don't blame you for waking up sad afterward.

----------


## rubies3

Yeah, dreaming about the past IS very interesting =) thanks for input~

----------


## PhantomBPR

Reminds me of a dream I had one time in which I went back in time to 1980. The thing is, I was born in 1991 and I really have no clue what my city looked like in the 80's, but it was really cool how my mind compensated for that. It brought back certain buildings from my childhood and gave them a more "new" look. Crazy experience.

----------


## rubies3

o.O wow! it surprised me at first that you could remember something from before you were born, but then its weird too that the mind can create things we've never seen.

----------


## JP

Dreaming in the past is definitely something fun, try going back in time and talking to a younger you. It's quite fun.

----------


## rubies3

Ooh, sounds fun! Unfortunately I am yet to have a lucid dream D;

----------

